# se mouiller / se faire mouiller / être mouillé / mouiller



## annie21

Bonjour,
J'ai des doutes sur la phrase suivante:
Je me suis complètement mouillée en rentrant sous la pluie.(wordreference)

Pourrait-on changer la phrase comme suivant sans modifier de sens?
Je me suis fait complètement mouillée en rentrant sous la pluie.
Je suis complètement mouillée en rentrant sous la pluie.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase indiquée dans WR n'est pas très naturelle pour moi. C'est votre première suggestion que je dirais :

_Je me suis *fait* complètement mouiller…_​
Votre seconde phrase n'est en revanche pas appropriée, mais on pourrait dire :

_Je suis complètement mouillée après être rentrée sous la pluie / parce que je suis rentrée sous la pluie._​


----------



## JClaudeK

Un synonyme pour "se faire mouiller"


> *c)* *Se faire tremper. Être complètement mouillé.* _Des averses tombaient sans relâche, tout Bonneville se faisait tremper pour voir enfoncer les pieux à l'aide d'un pilon_ (Zola, _Joie de vivre_, 1884, p. 908)._La pluie tombait avec plus de force. « Pourvu qu'elle ne tarde pas: elle se ferait tremper en venant ici. »_ (Arland, _Ordre_, 1929, p. 73).
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/trempe


----------



## Adi das santos

Bonjour,
S'il vous plait quelle est la différence entre les trois formules suivante :
1- J'ai* mouillé* le maillot
2- Je me suis *mouillé *le maillot
3- Je me suis fait *mouiller *le maillot
Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

Tout dépend du contexte, mais sans contexte, je dirais:

1- J'ai* mouillé* le maillot - J'ai transpiré.
2- Je me suis *mouillé *le maillot. - J'ai mis de l'eau/ un liquide sur le maillot.
3- Je me suis fait *mouiller *le maillot. - Quelqu'un a mis de l'eau sur mon maillot.


----------



## Adi das santos

Merci JClaudeK
Est ce qu'on peut parler de la question de volonté ? c'est dire mouiler volontairement ou involontairement 

J'ai mouillé mes chaussures (volontairemnt/involontairement)
Je me suis mouillé mes chaussures (volontairemnt/involontairement)
Je me suis fait mouillé mes chaussures (volontairemnt/involontairement)


----------



## Bezoard

J'ai mouillé mes chaussures (volontairement/involontairement)
Oui. C'est un simple constat mais on ne sait pas si c'était volontaire ou non.

Je me suis mouillé mes chaussures (volontairement/involontairement)
Un peu redondant. Le "mes" est souvent remplacé par "les". Plutôt volontaire, mais pas obligatoirement. 

Je me suis fait mouillé mes chaussures (volontairement/involontairement)
Attention : mouiller. 
Implique une personne extérieure. Vu le contexte, on peut supposer que c'est involontaire, mais cela n'est pas lié à la structure de la phrase, juste au contexte. "Je me suis fait ressemeler mes chaussures" est évidemment volontaire.


----------



## prinver

Bonjour, 

Je sais qu'il y a déjà eu pas mal de fils concernant " (se) mouiller / se faire mouiller etc... Je les ai lus attentivement mais je n'ai pas reçu de réponse à une question qui me taraude depuis un certain temps :  est-ce que " se mouiller " se dit en parlant de substances, tels que le sucre ? ou faut-il dire : "devenir mouillé " . Exemple : si on met du sucre dans le frigo, il ..........?

Je vous remercie d'avance et vous souhaite une très bonne journée.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je dirai : _Au frigo le sucre s'humidifie._
Le sucre est peut-être un mauvais exemple avec _mouiller_.
Sinon, je n'utiliserais pas une forme directe, mais une tournure impersonnelle :_ Ça va le mouiller.
Devenir mouillé_ serait grammaticalement correct, mais peu naturel.
[…]


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.
Je dirais que dans un réfrigérateur, le sucre devient humide, s'humidifie ou prend l'humidité. Ca lui arrive aussi à l'air libre .


----------



## Maître Capello

prinver said:


> est-ce que " se mouiller " se dit en parlant de substances, tels que le sucre ?


Tout dépend de la quantité d'eau que capte le sucre : s'il n'en capte qu'un peu, _mouiller_ et tous ses dérivés ne conviennent pas ; on dit _humidifier_ ou autre dérivé d'_humidité_. Avec _mouiller_, il y a nécessairement une certaine quantité d'eau liquide, ce qui ne convient pas dans le contexte du réfrigérateur où il est question de condensation.


----------



## danielc

Dit-on en Europe, en Afrique, aux Antilles "il mouille", pour dire "il pleut"? Cela s'entend chez nous.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour Danielc,

Ça peut se dire dans le Nord, de façon familière et amusante, surtout s'il ne pleut qu'un peu


----------



## prinver

Je vous remercie beaucoup, j'ai lu tous les commentaires, mais je ne  sais toujours pas si on peut dire, en parlant d'une substance , ( ne parlons plus du frigo où Maître Capello  m'a signalé  à juste titre qu'il s'agit de condensation, donc d'humidité ) si elle peut "se mouiller" ou " devenir mouillé " ( je ne trouve malheureusement pas de bons exemples ).
D'autre part, en parlant de sucre qu'on a mis au frigo, est-ce que " il devient humide.." se dit et est correct. Je sais qu'on peut dire : " s'humidifie .." mais je  doute que cette phrase puisse être prononcé par "un sujet lambda " ou un enfant, je cherche donc la tournure la plus simple possible qui soit quand même correcte.

Merci beaucoup en pardonnez-moi d'être revenu à la charge.


----------



## Maître Capello

prinver said:


> je ne sais toujours pas si on peut dire, en parlant d'une substance […] si elle peut "se mouiller" ou " devenir mouillé "


Par exemple : _Grâce à la lanoline, la toison du mouton reste sèche ; elle ne se mouille pas quand il pleut._



prinver said:


> D'autre part, en parlant de sucre qu'on a mis au frigo, est-ce que " il devient humide.." se dit et est correct.


 Oui, et je préfère ce tour à _il s'humidifie_.


----------



## Locape

danielc said:


> Dit-on en Europe, en Afrique, aux Antilles "il mouille", pour dire "il pleut"? Cela s'entend chez nous.


Pour ma part, je ne l'utilise qu'en citant la comptine pour enfants "Il pleut, il mouille, c'est la fête à la grenouille !".


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne dirais pas tellement "il mouille", mais je m'entendrais bien dire "_ouh la la, qu'est-ce que ça mouille_ !" ou quelque chose de ce genre.


----------



## nicduf

Dans la campagne poitevine on l'entendait couramment, je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas. 
On entendait aussi "Il pleut, *il mouille,* c'est la fête à la grenouille"


----------



## Nicomon

atcheque said:


> Ça peut se dire dans le Nord, de façon familière et amusante, surtout s'il ne pleut qu'un peu


Tiens, c'est drôle.   Dans mon cas c'est le contraire.  Si je dis par exemple « Il pleut pas, il *mouille* » - comme dans le de moins en moins courant « il mouille à siaux »  c'est au contraire qu'il pleut fort. 

Extrait de ce document : http://maxima-library.org/knigi/genre/b/400411?format=read


> Il mouille​Sachez qu’en Saintonge, comme ailleurs dans l’Ouest, il ne pleut pas, il _mouille_, et si la pluie est fine, il ne pleuvote ni ne bruine, mais mouillasse. Vous trouvez curieux cet emploi impersonnel de _mouiller ? Quid_ alors de la chanson enfantine : « Il pleut, il mouille, c’est la fête à la grenouille » ? _Mouiller_ réussit là où « pleuvoir » échoue : il se souvient de son étymologie pour nous dire que, par un tel temps, tout s’amollit : la terre, les plantes, jusqu’à notre humeur. Quant au participe passé, il nous évoque mieux le résultat que l’adjectif « pluvieux ». Deux exemples. Un dicton paysan : « De sainte Béatrice la nuée / Assure six semaines mouillées » ; une citation de Bernard Palissy : « S’il advient une année fort mouillée et que ledit arbre aye grande quantité de fruit, tu trouveras que ledit fruit sera fade » (_Recepte véritable_, 1563).​


----------

